# tires



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

I saw a picture of a 1/10 scale KING SLING. it looked just like the full size truck, even down to the narrow v tires.

i have wondered where the guy found the tires and rims.


----------



## sizlinspirit (Jan 25, 2013)

I guess you can buy such stuff online. Ever tried?


----------



## Lucky Lance (Dec 29, 2004)

*ebay*

try ebay and search several different titles to find what you want .. Good luck


----------

